
How Mass Surveillance Works in Xinjiang, China - nvr219
https://www.hrw.org/video-photos/interactive/2019/05/02/china-how-mass-surveillance-works-xinjiang
======
nvr219
MetaFilter thread: [https://www.metafilter.com/180782/Reverse-Engineering-a-
Xinj...](https://www.metafilter.com/180782/Reverse-Engineering-a-Xinjiang-
Police-Mass-Surveillance-App)

